# feet biting



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

my hedgehog is biting at his feet at first we thought it was becuase he just scrtached his back and he had a funny taste but he keep doing it could he of hurt him self or is there something eles going on?


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I wanted to bump this because I have also noticed Fossil doing this. I think that she is actually bitting at her toe nails but I am not sure. The only thing that I can think of is maybe our hedgies nails are too long. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny will sometimes do this if he is agitated - mainly if someone is holding him and he is balled up like in your photo; he looks like he is chewing on his front feet, but he never actually draws blood or anything; so it is more like he is gumming them. I have no idea if this is similar to what your hog is doing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Zoey does it sometimes, but I think she's just cleaning her feet. She never has poopy boots. Always manicured nails - she's such a lady! :lol:


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

ive looked at him and he does but it in his mouth and im pretty sure its chewing not licking but thanks anyways for trying to help ill wait and see if someone has the answer 


hedgehog are a ball of worry and happiness


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some of them clean their own feet. It's possibly what he is doing. I also know of a boy who used to chew his feet for comfort. :lol:


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

bump 

could it be his nails are too long we dont want to cut them yet because he is still getting use to us and we dont want to much stress on him


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

vbno1 said:


> bump
> 
> could it be his nails are too long we dont want to cut them yet because he is still getting use to us and we dont want to much stress on him


How long are they? she asks realizing it's an impossible question to answer...sorry... :lol:

Are they curling under? Can you see the quick? How much does the nail extend past the quick?

I agree with the not stressing by trimming...unless they are REALLY long and interfering with walking, wheeling, daily life.


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

his back ones are pretty long the first toe on each foot nails are around same size and it look like its over laping the other one is it normal for that? and the 2 last ones on the foots the ones one the outside of his foot like

head
his body here "" <---- those nails
foot
----> ""
are very short then the ones right foot are big and the first on over laps a little hope you enjoyed my graphics =)


----------

